# Where O' Where



## Froggy (Jun 23, 2008)

Sorry Guys, I have been away from busy with my new store, hopefully in a month or two Ill be back at it  so anyone want to give me a quick update on any new results? BTW where the hell is Ralph? Frog


----------



## Platdigger (Jun 23, 2008)

Since you put it that way....hopefully not there.

As far as I know, no one has heard anything from or about him for quite some time.
Randy


----------



## Froggy (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok, I spent a few hrs reading here, now my head is really spinning,,ha...


----------

